# Long term rental East Algarve



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi, I am looking for long term rental from around September this year.

Prefer eastern algarve as thats where I would like to settle


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have a look online at... casa sapo, olx.pt. or even Portugal News online


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you. Any tips on finding long term that includes the summer period?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Same sites Andy


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

thks


----------

